

Ask HN: Easy way to cache current HN pages for perusing at leisure? - lionhearted

I read HN differently at different times. It'd be very cool to archive, say, the top 15 pages of results for a systematic going-through later.<p>Downside: This would make it feel less like a discussion, and be less conducive to up/downvoting and commenting.<p>Upside: Don't need to see the same articles on page 2, page 3 when I hit next, etc. Could maybe archive HN three weekly to catch all the best stories. Could store a couple archives for the next time discussion seemed to get really focused on something I don't care for. Would be interesting historical data too.<p>Is there an easy way to do this?
======
pg
<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

